# Deviled egg variations



## 4meandthem (Apr 5, 2012)

I like deviled eggs but I am tired of my old stand by. I make them with mustard and mayo and go heavy on the mustard. I like them a little tangy and a little salty too.

I am looking to get away from the classic way this year and would welcome any recipes.

I have found one with choped whole eggs,cucumber,smoked salmon and fresh dill. This looks pretty good to try but I am interested in what everyone does.

Happy Easter weekend and thanks for any recipes.


----------



## Siegal (Apr 5, 2012)

not exactly a variation but I made my own mayo for my deviled eggs today and it makes a world of difference. Also put scallion, mustard, lemon juice, and cilantro in it. Seasoned with salt and pepper and sumac.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds good! I have never had sumac. Can you desribe the flavor?


----------



## Siegal (Apr 5, 2012)

sumac is red and kind of lemony. Its yummy - used a lot in the middle east


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2012)

I usually add to my devilled eggs:

mayo
mustard powder
celery seeds
garlic powder
onion powder
Worcestershire

sometimes add:

a pinch of nutmeg or allspice
smoked paprika
lemon juice or cider vinegar
a few drops of hot sauce
tamari

And top it with a decorative sprinkle of hot paprika


----------



## buckytom (Apr 6, 2012)

we've been eating devilled eggs a lot lately. my wife and son discovered them recently and can't get enough.

we do the standard mayo and mustard too, and ya gotta have a good dusting of paprika.

i've found different mustards are a good change. we generally use either gulden's spicy brown or maille wholegrain dijon. i've also tried a jalapeno yellow mustard that i can't recall the brand.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 6, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I like deviled eggs but I am tired of my old stand by. I make them with mustard and mayo and go heavy on the mustard. I like them a little tangy and a little salty too.
> 
> I am looking to get away from the classic way this year and would welcome any recipes.
> 
> ...



I make mine like you do but I use Miracle Whip.No salt. Mustard is salty enough. I sprinkle on Paprika and at Christmas I also use dried Dill to make them festive. I have no desire to try any new recipes. I have eaten some other peoples variations and did not care for them.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 6, 2012)

You could add:

horseradish/mayo
lime juice
lemon juice
Tabasco sauce
cayenne, paprika, crushed red pepper flakes, or chili powder
Bacon -  cooked & crumbled
Pesto sauce
Garlic salt/powder
capers

*Avocado Deviled Eggs:*
(Add lime juice in place of lemon juice, if you wish)

Get ‘em while the gettin’s good! «

Deviled Eggs with California Avocado Recipe :: Hass Avocado Recipes, Fresh Avocado Recipe

*Pesto Deviled Eggs:*
http://whatdidyoueat.typepad.com/what_did_you_eat/2007/12/i-almost-forgot.html

*Pesto Deviled Eggs with Shrimp*:
Pesto Eggs with Shrimp Recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2012)

I usually just make the classic ones with mayo and mustard!

To shake it up I would stuff them with crab meat mixed into the yolks or make the classic and top them with an asparagus tip.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 6, 2012)

I usually make them with miracle whip, powdered mustard, a little sweet pickle relish (based on what you said you like I'd recommend dill pickle relish for you) and topper with a little parsley. I've also added a little sriracha and that was pretty good. And I added dill weed to them once and that was really good. I should do that again.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 6, 2012)

I like to make really deviled eggs using powdered mustard and sprinkle with cayenne instead of paprika.  Not too hot, but nicely spicy.

Sometimes, I like to use Miracle Whip instead of mayo, and add a little sweet pickle relish.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

Good Morning,

We enjoy our´s with: Evoo packed Tuna, diced celery, chooped finely scallion and the hard boiled egg sliced finely ... Mix together with ali oli ( home made Mayo ) and sprinkle a bit of salt, black pepper freshly ground and a sprinkle of Smoked Paprika, for a touch of piquant & fresh finely chopped Italian flat leaf parsley and 1 stem of basil or dill  finely chopped ... and serve with oven warm bread ...

Kindest,
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2012)

I add finely diced scallion tops and pimentos for color within the mixture.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I usually make them with miracle whip, powdered mustard, a little sweet pickle relish (based on what you said you like I'd recommend dill pickle relish for you) and topper with a little parsley. I've also added a little sriracha and that was pretty good. And I added dill weed to them once and that was really good. I should do that again.



Hey!  You stole my recipe, you know, the one I stole from my own Mother.  How did you ever get it?

But seriously, to the version my DD (did I mention that she's wonderful?) posted, try adding a bit of finely chopped corned beef, or minced bacon, or minced salami.  Also, a bit of minced onion is good too.  If you're adventurous, a little of the juice from a jar of habenaros is very good.  Really kicks things up.  The brand I like is Freidas.  They aren't so vinagary as some others.  But be forwarned, those babies are hot.  The peppers themselves are sweet in flavor, but will make your teeth, gums, lips, the roof of your mouth, and your throat burn, all at the same time.  So if you aren't into hot things, don't use this brand of jarred peppers.  The juice from the jar is more mild, and still has good flavor.

I love deviled eggs.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cerise (Apr 6, 2012)

Depending on the budget, deviled eggs are great topped with caviar.

Other pick-me-up additions:

Curry powder mixed with mayonnaise

Top the deviled eggs with tapenade or halved green or black (kalamata) olives.

Meant to mention too - Top with lemon and/or lime zest.

Or - save the cooked yolks for another use, and fill the whites with guacamole (and pico de gallo).

Pesto is very versatile - use any fresh herbs of choice, sun-dried tomatoes, or artichoke lemon pesto.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2012)

I love deviled eggs with finly crumbled pancetta and green onion, dill is also nice but I also love to add some truffle oil just a little.All the ideas here are great so any would do for me.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 6, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Depending on the budget, deviled eggs are great topped with caviar.
> 
> Other pick-me-up additions:
> 
> ...




Another use for cooked egg yokes is to use them as topping for sausage gravy.  Just force through a wire strainer (like a tea strainer).  Elegant and very tasty.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for really great ideas! I think I will try serveral of them out. I am going to make 3 dozen easter eggs so I will have some to experiment with.

I thought about making some with crumbled fried sage leaves and a little shallot. I bet saffron would be good too.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 7, 2012)

Here at Casa de Hoot, Mrs Hoot makes great deviled eggs. I have a few options that she will go along with from time to time. The addition of freshly grated horseradish adds a nice bite. I have convinced her that a good English mustard (something along the lines of Coleman's) is mighty tasty as well. There are a lot of great ideas in this thread.
 Shucks, now I am hungry!!!


----------



## Hoot (Apr 7, 2012)

BTW, instead of paprika,(which I truly like a lot) sriracha as a garnish is colorful and tasty, even though it can be a tick messy. 'Course, messy ain't always a bad thing.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 7, 2012)

I am sure that all of us while posting and / or reading threads, get a bit hungry or should I say, the appetite gets stimulated ! 

Happy Easter,

Off to farmer´s mkt. for fruit ... and to town. 
Margi.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 7, 2012)

No Miracle Whip for me..too sweet. I add cooked shrimp to mine sometimes.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 7, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Another use for cooked egg yokes is to use them as topping for sausage gravy. Just force through a wire strainer (like a tea strainer). Elegant and very tasty.


 
Or, Asparagus Mimosa.

asparagus mimosa - Bing Images


----------



## SharonT (Apr 7, 2012)

Hoot said:


> BTW, instead of paprika,(which I truly like a lot) sriracha as a garnish is colorful and tasty, even though it can be a tick messy. 'Course, messy ain't always a bad thing.



Sriracha Salt


----------



## Cerise (Apr 7, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Or, Asparagus Mimosa.
> 
> asparagus mimosa - Bing Images


 

(Almost.  I don't eat the hard-boiled egg white).  It's a good way to use any leftovers.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 7, 2012)

Top with fish roe.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Top with fish roe.



Sounds good. It's more my speed than caviar.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 7, 2012)

Wasabi might be worth a try with some tobiko.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 7, 2012)

I just made a batch with wasabi,soy sauce,mayo and a pinch of splenda.
I put a drop of srihacha on top. REALLY YUMMY!


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 7, 2012)

Next batch was with bacon,shallot,yogurt cheese,and chives. Pretty good but missing something. I think I will add some mayo next time and just a little mustard.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Next batch was with bacon,shallot,yogurt cheese,and chives. Pretty good but missing something. I think I will add some mayo next time and just a little mustard.



Do you use mustard powder? I find it has a nice taste, but then again, I don't like "ball park mustard".


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 7, 2012)

Deviled Eggs with No Deviled Ham???? Oh my!! ~ Bless Y'alls Heart!


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

BIL suggested California Roll Deviled eggs. I will try them tomorrow if all goes well. avacado,wasabi,diced cucumber and some fake crab on top dusted with sesame seeds.

The bacon ones were a big hit with everyone.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Do you use mustard powder? I find it has a nice taste, but then again, I don't like "ball park mustard".


 
I like the yellow stuff for most things.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Next batch was with bacon,shallot,yogurt cheese,and chives. Pretty good but missing something. I think I will add some mayo next time and just a little mustard.


 
I think half of a calamata olive will do the trick next time!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 8, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> Deviled Eggs with No Deviled Ham???? Oh my!! ~ Bless Y'alls Heart!



How is it that I like potted meat but hate deviled ham?  Though I can't see either going into my deviled eggs.

Uncle Bob, I would think you'd be putting some of your famous BBQ ribs in your deviled eggs.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Addie,

Bell red pepper and spring onion or scallions ... this is great idea ... for the quick Meze for the Prosecco ... Have some chive ribbon ... 

Got to go prepare now ...
Happy Easter ... 
Margi.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Chief Longwind ~~ Just made up a big Platter of Deviled Eggs.~ Used a whole Large Can of Deviled Ham and other stuff ~~ To have done otherwise would have caused my ancient ancestors to have risen up out of their graves. ~~ Have a great day my friend!


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

California roll deviled eggs!

Mash yolks with an avacado
add 1/2 cucumber seeded and diced fine
1tsp soy
1/4 tsp wasabi

Fill whites and then sprinkle with black and white sesame seeds

Top with fake crab chunk.

These were awesome!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

4Meandthem. 

Thanks so much for posting your Wasabi deviled eggs ... shall give your recipe a go when we return to Madrid tomorrow evening ... 

I would love to make a platter with 10 different assorted fillings from this post and serve as an appetiser, antipasti, tapa ...  all seem to be truly good. 


Thanks for posting.
Margi.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 8, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> California roll deviled eggs!
> 
> Mash yolks with an avacado
> add 1/2 cucumber seeded and diced fine
> ...



Interesting...Will try....Sounds good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2012)

Real Simple has some good ideas in their May magazine.


----------

